# MMA Expo Advice



## TheLady (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm planning to attend the MMA expo in Toronto in May. There are no competitions, just a chance to cross train & check out other arts. (http://www.mixedmartialartsexpo.com for full info)

Here's the current list of instructors. Since I can't see them all, which ones are the "Don't Miss" people? (I don't want to find out after the event that I could have trained with "XXXXX" and didn't!)


Thanks!

Janice

*Alain Moussi * Arnold Swartzeneger Classic-Team Grand Champion
*Alejandro Pereira (Paraguay) * 6th Degree Tae Kwon Do 
*Ali Siadatan * Tai Chi Chan; 2nd Degree Kung Fu - 5 Animal Style 
*Bill Gatchell * 5th Dan Renshi - Jiu Jitsu, Kobudo, Kickboxing 
*Brad Jones * 6th Dan Shotokan Karate, Former Nt'l Champion 
*Brandon Carriera * Krav Maga Instructor; 2x NBL World Champion 
*Carlos Newton * UFC Champion - Mixed Martial Artist 
*Dan Moroney * 4x CJA Nt'l Grappling Champion; Gracie Graduate 
*Dan Severn (USA) * UFC Champion - 3rd Dan Judo & Jiu Jitsu 
*Daniel Halliday (UK) * Instructor UK Police; Progressive Fighting 
*Darlene Kranstz * 5th Dan Jiu Jitsu  4X World Champion 
*Darrell LaFrance * 9th Dan; Founder of Kumo Jiu Jitsu 
*Darwin Miranda* -- Current North American Muay Thai Champion 
*David Chiu * 30 years Tai Chi Chuan; Official Judge Pan Am Games 
*David Thatcher (UK) * 6th Dan Jiu Jitsu; Military CQC Instructor 
*Ed McLachlan * 10th Dan Jiu Jitsu  Focus on Special Needs MAs 
*Emmanuel Manolakakis * Certified Russian Martial Arts Instructor 
*Fred Walker*  6th Dan Shotokan; Ba gau Zhang & Iaido Instructor 
*Gary Payne* (UK)  Combat Hall of Fame; CQC/WingChun Specialist 
*Glen Doyle * 3X Cdn. Kung Fu Champ; Irish Stick Fighting 
*Glen Kwan * 10th Dan Kempo Karate; 2001 Grandmaster of Year
*Ian Sinclair*  25 years Taijiquan, Xingyiquan, Baguazang, Quigong 
*Jason Ward *** ShiBok Tien LungTao® KungFu; Mstr Kenpo Jiu-Jitsu 
*Joey De Los Reyes* -- Jeet Kune Do; Police, ETF, Military Instructor 
*John Rivers * Sifu Kung Fu; Ontario Stick Fighting Champion 
*JT Moccabee * 7th Dan Karate & Jiu Jitsu; 35+ years martial arts 
*Kevin Blok * 7th Dan Aikido; 6th Dan Aikido Yoshinkai 
*Linda Langerak*  Self-Defense Instructor; Boxing; Muay Thai; JKD 
*Makoto Kabayama -* 24th Gen. Samurai descendant; JKD specialist
*Master Lee Chi Wai*  Shaolin monk disciple; "Master of Combat" 
*Michael Neville* 5th Dan Jiu Jitsu; Founder Goju Jitsu Ryu 
*Michael Palliti*  3rd Dan Karate & Kobudo; Tour-Canada Champion 
*Nick Hewitson (USA) * 6th Dan TaeKwonDo; 13 other Black Belts 
*Patricia Blok * 5th Dan Yoshinkai Aikido; 5th Dan WKF 
*Patrick Buckley* 3rd Dan Jiu Jitsu; *World Instructor Level 2 Coach**http://mixedmartialartsexpo.com/popups/page61.htm*
*Peter Chassikos** 3rd Degree Kickboxer; Vale Tudo; Jeet Kune Do*
*Priscilla Belanger* -- 3rd Dan Sensei  Jiu Jitsu, Kobudo, Kickboxing 
*Rick Buchan* 9th Dan Kosho Shorei Ryu; 30 years experience
*Rob Ferreira* Krav Maga Instructor; 3rd Degree Chung Do Kwan
*Robert Kranstz * 7th Dan Jiu Jitsu  3X World Champion 
*Scott Schilling * Brazilian JJ Professor; 2x World & 3x Nt'l Champ 
*Stan Mauro * 4th Dan Aikido; Control/Defense Tactics Instructor 
*Steve Stewart * 8th Dan Kyusho-Jitsu;6th Dan American Kenpo 
*Steve Lyrette* -- 3rd Dan Sensei - Jiu Jitsu, Kobudo, Kickboxing 
*Terry Yanke * 7th Dan Jiu Jitsu; Coach of Canadian Jiu-Jitsu Team
*Veronica DeSantos * Master - Tae Kwon Do; 3X Gold Medallist


----------



## ppko (Mar 31, 2005)

TheLady said:
			
		

> I'm planning to attend the MMA expo in Toronto in May. There are no competitions, just a chance to cross train & check out other arts. (http://www.mixedmartialartsexpo.com for full info)
> 
> Here's the current list of instructors. Since I can't see them all, which ones are the "Don't Miss" people? (I don't want to find out after the event that I could have trained with "XXXXX" and didn't!)
> 
> ...


off of that list I wouldn't miss Steve Stewert he is a great guy very knowledgable
Dan Severn a MMA great, he is down to earth and willing to talk to anyone


----------

